
Live Object Programming in Pharo MOOC Is Open for Registration - nextputall
https://www.france-universite-numerique-mooc.fr/courses/inria/41010/session01/about?platform=hootsuite
======
marvel_boy
Great ! I love Smalltalk. By the way: "Ce cours est bilingue français /
anglais. Les vidéos sont en français sous-titrées en français et en anglais"

